# copods



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

How do you breed pods. I have a mandrian i want to feed the pods to. I heard thats what they eat.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Copepods and amphipods will spread rapidly and naturally. Systems with Mandarins have very high demand on these populations, and generally require deep sand bed systems and a refugium.

Commercially packaged copepods are available at your LFS, for supplemental feedings. Generally speaking, you will need a minimum of 75 to 125 gallons of water per Mandarin, even in systems which utilize all of the methods discussed here.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok i have a 40 gallon with 40 lb of live rock and a 3 inch bedof crushed coral. Ive had him for bout a month or so. And he has done realy good. but the past couple of days ive noticed he has started to get skiny. *What else can you feed them. And how long do the live for?*


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

any one?


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

You can try Mysid (Mysis?) shrimp. Or I think (could be wrong) Cyclopese(?) It's a frozen bar that you just kind of dip in the water.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Copepods and amphipods will spread rapidly and naturally. Systems with Mandarins have very high demand on these populations, and generally require deep sand bed systems and a refugium.
> 
> Commercially packaged copepods are available at your LFS, for supplemental feedings. Generally speaking, you will need a minimum of 75 to 125 gallons of water per Mandarin, even in systems which utilize all of the methods discussed here.


I would like to ditto my comments above. Not sure what else to say. You can't keep this fish successfully in your system.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

so you would recomend to take it back to the lfs?


----------

